# Melb Brewers March Newsletter



## GrumpyPaul (20/3/15)

If you aren't already a member of Melbourne Brewers - you should be.

Here is the awesomeness that is our March Newsletter.

Club night is next Wed 26 March in Ferntree Gully (address details on the front page of the newsletter). Come on down.

View attachment 201502 - Melbourne Brewers Newsletter -Mar 2015 v2.pdf


----------



## Nullnvoid (20/3/15)

Thinking I might see if I can get a leave pass and come on Wednesday.

Been thinking about it for months now!


----------



## coopsomulous (20/3/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Thinking I might see if I can get a leave pass and come on Wednesday.
> 
> Been thinking about it for months now!


I went to my first meeting last month and had a great time.

I will be returning this month and bringing a brew or two of my own for feedback.


----------



## MartinOC (20/3/15)

Geez! I just looked at the piccies...'must be the only ex-Pres. not to have succumbed to a lifetime of consuming beer by developing the "spread"... 

Maybe I'm not trying hard enough? Have to work on that.... :drinks:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/3/15)

MartinOC said:


> Geez! I just looked at the piccies...'must be the only ex-Pres. not to have succumbed to a lifetime of consuming beer by developing the "spread"...
> 
> Maybe I'm not trying hard enough? Have to work on that.... :drinks:


I did make that disclaimer on the Steinbrew pics - looks like the camera has distorted the middles af all the blokes that attended.

Maybe its not the camera and enhanced girht is one of the benefits of club membership.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/3/15)

Leave pass has been granted for Wednesday night! Do I just rock up do I need to tell anyone before hand? What's the go?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/3/15)

Just rock up, bring a bottle (or more) of your brew along to share around.

Address is on the front page the the newsletter attached above.

See you there


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/3/15)

It's always good when best laid plans go belly up. As of 3:30 today I was gearing up to come tonight. Then on my way home the ex wife calls and asks if I can have the boys. "Sure not a problem.". All good my girlfriend can look after them. 5 minutes later she texts, has had a crap day doesn't want to do or see anyone. Mind you she is 38 weeks pregnant so I give her some leeway as it's not worth dealing with the aftermath 

So long story short, my exciting night out to meet other beery people has turned to crap. 

Next month however is another month and I'll try again 

Hope you all had a good night!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/3/15)

Not too worry....See you next month.


----------

